# [Linux]:Désespoir total !!! (Résolu)

## anti-conformiste

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème qui me semble complétement irrationnel. Je ne sais sur quel forum en parler ni à qui m'adresser. Voici le problème : 

Possesseur d'un Athlon XP 32 bits 1.4GHz qui se bloque de manière intempestive (écran qui se fige sans raison, notemment avec le driver nvidia, clavier qui ne répond plus) dû, semble-t-il à une incompatibilité entre la carte MX400 et la carte mère, je décide après 3 ans de recherche infructueuses et de formationà l'administration de système Linux, de changer de PC. (J'ai essayé 12 distrib avec le même problème)

Nouvelle machine donc. Bi-processeur AMD64 du core-2 4,3Ghz, 1 GRAM, carte graphique GeForce 6150, pas trop mal, surtout pour faire de la bureautique principalement. J'installe ma gentoo, quelques semaines passent pendant lesquelles le PC se bloquera de la même façon qu'avant mais assez rarement. Puis MAJ gentoo hier et la surprise, rebelotte : écran qui se fige, /var/log/message muet, aucun conflit d'IRQ aucun changement de parametre BIOS. JE décide de poursuivre l'emerge world dans un envirronnement chrooté sur la distrib kaella et la grande et dramatique surprise l'ecran se fige de la meme maniere. Effrayé j'installe ce matin une debian : Item; puis test d'une live CD ubuntu: idem, essaie avec un bon vieux Knoppix: idem, mon PC se bloque avec des distrib différentes, des noyaux différents et des config différentes !!!!! 

Encore + fort: configurée en multi-boot, lorsque je démarre la machine sous Windobe, aucun problème. Ellle ne se bloque jamais, meme sur mon ancien PC

Quelqu'un a-t-il une ID, une piste, l'ombre d'un chemin, je déprime car je deteste Windows du + profond de mon être et ne peux travailler sous cet enviroonnement.

Les AMD sont-ils foireux avec Linux ????

Que puis-je faire ? Que dois-je faire ?

Je ne peux pas renoncer à Linux.

A l'aide !!!!

Merci à vous qui auraient pris le temps de lire ce message voire mieux, d'y apporter peut-etre un début de réponse ...Last edited by anti-conformiste on Tue Aug 14, 2007 5:49 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

bonjour anti-conformiste,

pourrais-tu te conformer aux règles du forum ? merci.

sinon, vérifie que ton processeur et carte graphique sont sufisemment ventilés, vérifie leur température.

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> bonjour anti-conformiste,
> 
> pourrais-tu te conformer aux règles du forum ? merci.
> 
> sinon, vérifie que ton processeur et carte graphique sont sufisemment ventilés, vérifie leur température.

 

Bonjour, 

J'ai mis un titre, j'ai dit bonjour, j'ai été poli, qu'ai-je oublié ?

----------

## geekounet

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   bonjour anti-conformiste,
> 
> pourrais-tu te conformer aux règles du forum ? merci.
> 
> sinon, vérifie que ton processeur et carte graphique sont sufisemment ventilés, vérifie leur température. 
> ...

 

Le titre n'était pas encore conforme quand je suis passé, il devait parler de ça.

Pour ton problème, t'as tenté un memtest ? (pendant plusieurs heures)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   bonjour anti-conformiste,
> 
> pourrais-tu te conformer aux règles du forum ? merci.
> 
> sinon, vérifie que ton processeur et carte graphique sont sufisemment ventilés, vérifie leur température. 
> ...

 

rien d'autre, tu as été poli en effet  :Wink: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

Bon, rectification : sous windows, meme problème au bout de quelques minutes. 

J'ai fais un test interesant, je suis allé dans le BIOS pour ne rien y faire et j'y suis resté : L'écran se fige au bout de quelques minutes, ça sent la RAM foieuse en effet, un PC tout neuf.

Bon, je memtest et vous tiens au courant...

Série noire...  :Sad: 

Merci pour vos reponses.

----------

## xaviermiller

la RAM, si tu ne fais rien ?

non, plutôt les ventilateurs...

----------

## jr

En effet si tu freezes sans rien faire, instabilité du systeme .. ventil et apres carte graphique ou alors cpu qui surchauffe. Regarde les temperatures dans le bios ^^

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Bon, rectification : sous windows, meme problème au bout de quelques minutes

 

MDR ! Pour les tests précédent c'est toi qui avait planté avant. Et oui je sais c'est dur de rester sur windows sans s'énerver  :Very Happy: .

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est quoi comme PC ? est-il surcadencé (overclocked) ?

----------

## Temet

Tour over-poussiérisée?

----------

## polytan

Du bi-proco pour de la bureautique !

/me pleure

----------

## anti-conformiste

Le PC est pas overclocké, c'est pas un assemblé, c'est un PC HP mini de chez Carrouf.

Je signale avant de me faire allumé que les 2 derniers PC assemblé avec du beau matos (MSI, asus, nvidia,...) on vu leur RAM grillé, du cpoup, j'essaye le carrefour   :Confused: 

Bon les résultats du memtest à l'instant: pas de d'erreur mais à 4% de la pass 3 il freeze et c'est mort.

 Je l'ai arreté 45min, le temps qu'il refroidisse, comme c'est un mini PC et qui plus est un PC HP, je me suis dit que ça devait chauffer à l'etroit la dedans. Mais le probleme est le meme a froid.

Je crois que je vais le rendre (il a meme pas 3 semaines) , le probleme c'est que j'ai toutes mes données dedans et si je le démonte, plus de garantie...

----------

## Temet

Bah là du coup... ça devient space.

Il n'est pas posé sur une super grosse enceinte???

Ton réseau électrique est ptet super à chier à instable...

(quoi? kikadi que je suis à court?)

----------

## Tony Clifton

Tu peux essayer un cpuburn aussi. Mais du coup, là je crois que tu vas devoir le renvoyer chez carrefour ou HP.

EDIT : Qu'est-ce que vous connaissez comme autres logiciels pour tester le matériel ?

----------

## polytan

Il y a des livecd, genre ultimate rescue livecd

----------

## jr

Si il est instable, ca sert a rien de vouloir le pousser vu que de toute facon il plante a "froid". Les temperatures du bios donnent quoi ? Pour recup tes données tu fonces sous windows et tu recup c'est le plus simple, genre clé usb, ftp etc ...

----------

## davidou2a

j'au eu ce probleme avec un HP Imedia... en fait c'est en demontant le ventilo du proco que je me suis rendu compte qu une moumoutte de poussiere s etait formée sur le dissipateur entre le ventilo et le proco... bref j'ai enlevé ça (gaffe a l eelectricité statique) et hop plus de souçis

PS : l interieur de la tour etait niquel je l avait meme passé a la souflette a air comprimé...

Bref regardes au cas ou de ce coté là on ne sait jamais...

----------

## anti-conformiste

Merci à tous pour vos réponses et vos pistes.

Mais on a franchi un point de non retour : la bete s'allume mais ne démarre plus. Pas de BIOS et un écran déséspérement noir ... J'ai peur pour mon disque bien que je suppute un problème d'alim cette fois.

Et le réseau éléctrique doit etre assez instable car ça n'est pas le 1er PC qui a des réactions bizarres.

Si je pouvais simplement booter sur un liveCD et faire une image disque de mon / et de mon /home, je reformatte après pour remettre leur winmerde de base : s'ils voient que j'ai installé un pengouin il risque d'annuler ma garantie (ou de découvrir ce qu'est un vrai OS   :Laughing: )

J'ai démonté le capo, je vais dépoussiérer la bete pour suivre vos conseils.

Merci encore. La suite dans quelques heures...

----------

## titoucha

A moins de l'avoir mis dans le sac à poussière de ton aspirateur je ne crois pas trop à la poussière dans les ventilos en trois semaines. et je ne le toucherais pas pour cause de garantie.

Par contre une alimentation de mauvaise qualité c'est plus probable.

----------

## gbetous

Est-ce que tu grilles pas mal d'ampoules chez toi ? Parce que flamber autant de matos, c'est bizarre (j'ai le garage plein de vieux ordis, ca rouille, ca prend la poussière... mais ça démarre au quart de tour !!!)

Peut-etre devrais-tu réfléchir à un onduleur et/ou une bonne alim.

----------

## anigel

... Ou au désenvoûtement : j'ai un collègue qui présente les mêmes symptômes : il a maintenant interdiction d'ouvrir une machine. Je ne blague pas, c'est vrai, et c'est assez surréaliste. Bref, je plaisante (quoique...).

Si tu as du mal à réinstaller le windows d'origine (c'est sage en effet), un bon coup de dd sur le device devrait le rendre suffisamment illisible pour que tu n'aies pas de souci. Et effectivement, pour la suite, un petit onduleur, même bas-de-gamme, peut te changer la vie. On ne répète jamais assez l'importance d'une bonne alim (sans compter que c'est bon pour la planète, pour ton portefeuille, etc...).

Bon courage en tous cas !

----------

## AigleFR

Salut,

J'ai eu récemment un problème de ce genre sur mon portable. Il s'allume mais c'est tout, même pas l'écran de démarrage. Je l'ai fait réparer, bios remis à zéro et ram à changer. Le problème est apparemment du a une petite surtension. Du coup je me suis acheté un "parasurtenseur" (je ne sais pas si ça s'appelle comme ça ou si c'est le nom de la marque), en gros c'est contre la foudre et les surtensions.

----------

## Ey

Oui ca ressemble a des problèmes électriques... Ils peuvent être de deux types : surtension ou micro-coupures. Le mieux pour se protéger de ces saloperies c'est de prendre un onduleur qui lissera ta tension (a priori une prise anti sur-tension ne pourra rien faire en cas de micro-coupure). C'est ce qu'on utilisait en école parce que le réseau électrique était aussi de très mauvaise qualitée.

----------

## loopx

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Il n'est pas posé sur une super grosse enceinte???
> 
> Ton réseau électrique est ptet super à chier à instable...
> 
> 

 

+1   :Laughing: 

 :Shocked: 

=> []

----------

## El_Goretto

Au fait, une astuce comme çà en passant, pour éviter que le PC tout neuf chauffe trop: 

faut le sortir du carton, avant de l'allumer

Ok, je sors aussi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

Bin ça refuse de démarrer depuis hier soir.

Si je récapitule, ça a commencé à freezer de + en +souvent et de + en + rapproché.

Ensuiste, après trop de reboot intempestifs, il fallait que j'allume et redémarre 5 fois avant qu'il ne se décide à redémarrer réellement.

Et après, plus rien   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai appelé Carrouf qui m'a renvoyé sur le SAV qui m'a servi à rien de toute façon puisqu'à ce moment là déjà, la chose démarrait plus.

Ca sent l'alim. ou la carte mère qui à grillé à cause de surtensions ?

Le problème, c'est que mes autre PC n'ont pas de cable SATA. Je vais devoir triqueballer le bestiaux chez un ami pour faire une image disque, restaurer leur Windows machin et enfin renvoyer le tout à HP attendre 2 semaines.

Ca me laisse le temps d'acheter un onduleur ...

----------

## gbetous

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le problème, c'est que mes autre PC n'ont pas de cable SATA.

 

Au passage, j'ai acheté pour une 30aine d'EU un adaptaeur IDE 3"5, IDE 2"5 et SATA vers USB. C'est un truc spécial geek-bricolo (puisque grosso modo ça sert à faire un dd portable mais sans aucun boitier) et ça dépanne non stop. Si t'es dans la région toulousaine, je peux te le passer le temps que tu sauvegardes ton dd.

----------

## razer

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Du bi-proco pour de la bureautique !
> 
> /me pleure

 

Cela dit avec OpenOffice, mieux vaut prévenir que guérir

------------------------> []

----------

## kwenspc

anti-conformiste, tes problèmes sont à 99,99% sûr dues à des problèmes de réseaux éléctriques comme il a été noté plusierus fois.

Investis, et d'urgence, dans un très bon onduleur. J'ai déjà eu le problème, je n'avais pas d'onduleur mais une très bonne alimentation. Elle a litéralement morflée: à la fin le 12v est descendu à 9, le 5 à 3 et ce de manière totalement aléatoire. Ce qui a fait que le matos n'a pas cramé c'est la qualité de l'alim qui ne repercutait pas trop les mirco-cupures et les surtensions . Jusqu'au jour où j'en ai racheté une en plus d'un onduleur: plus aucun soucis. Ce qui m'a fait comprendre qu'il y avait des micro-coupures c'est la lumière qui baissait (tous les soirs après 22h30) un peu puis revenait, parfois c'était même les disques qui s'étaignaient et se rallumaient très rapidement. 

Plus jamais ça, maintenant c'est onduleur de facto.

----------

## dapsaille

Pour sur j'ai lui tout le thread et je me disais alim/onduleur alim/onduleur ..

 et j'arrive à la fin de la guerre ^^

 Petit onduleur dans les 50 euros et tu es tranquille :p

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Pour sur j'ai lui tout le thread et je me disais alim/onduleur alim/onduleur ..
> 
>  et j'arrive à la fin de la guerre ^^
> 
>  Petit onduleur dans les 50 euros et tu es tranquille :p

 

C'est ce que je vais faire.

Cela parait plus sage, en effet.

----------

## kwenspc

ah ouais, 1 mois et demi pour te décider quand même!  :Laughing: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ah ouais, 1 mois et demi pour te décider quand même! 

 

C'est important de réfléchir pour ne pas faire n'importe quoi   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Et du coup ca dis quoi  ? :p

Et puis pour un onduleur et une bonne alim faut même pas réfléchir (à moins que ce temps de réflexion ne t'ais servi à déterminer quelle banque braquer pour payer l'alim : 

http://www.monsieurprix.com/search/quicksearch.html?motcle=hiper+type+r&catid=&x=0&y=0

)   :Wink: 

test de cette alim qui m'as décidé 

http://www.matbe.com/articles/lire/166/hiper-type-r-580-watts-modulaire/page1.php

Et je regrette pas :p

----------

